# Fluval 06?



## 29Kilo29

Hi,

Currently searching for a new canister filter. I was wondering if anyone has a Fluval 06, and had an opinion on it (+/-)


Thanks!


----------



## willow

well if it's anything like the 405 you can't go wrong.


----------



## 29Kilo29

Was the 05 good?

The reviews I have been reading are quite mixed. What about leaking problems?


----------



## willow

touch wood,mine has never leaked.
it runs very quietly too,easy to clean.


----------



## Fishguy2727

From what I see of them they are almost identical to the 05 line. They changed the colors, the shape of the handle for the priming pump, minor increase in efficiency of the motor, but effectively the same as the 05 line. So if you go in to a shop and they have both and the 05s on sale to clear some space just go with the 05. I would definitely go with the Fluval over any other canister out there.


----------



## Matty R

I just added a Fluval 406 with Fluval spray bar to my 75 gallon setup yesterday.
Seems very well made. I was told it is 15% more efficient and also quieter than the 405. Also improvements to the impeller housing durability. I think there was more, but seems to be escaping me at the moment.

I'm sure there are other great canisters out there, but the Fluval seems to be a great option.
I added SeaChem Purigen pouches to the upper tray during set up.

I was blown away at the dramatic improvement in clarity in the tank, having looked at it this morning after installing the filter the previous evening.
This thing is a silent beast!

If you can get a 405 for a steal go for it, but the 406 is only about $30 more on amazon right now. Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## Tazman

406 is a vast improvement on the 405 and for a good price tag is well worth it.

RENA and Eheim also make excellent Canister filters so perhaps look into those also.


----------



## willow

i had a rena once,i found it very quiet and very efficient,
also had an Eheim internal would use any of them again in an instant
if i needed too.


----------

